# Seoul, Tokyo, Beijing recommendations



## mille162 (Sep 20, 2018)

Just booked a few extended layovers in Seoul, Tokyo and Beijing, Oct 12-22. Looking for recent recommendations on must eat at restaurants as well as any other must visit shops/tourist activities.

Booking so far:

Seoul (5 days):
???


Tokyo (5 days):
-day trip by bullet train to Mt. Fuji
-Kappabashi street knife shopping
-Kiya knife shop
-Tower Records store
-Tokyo Robot Cabaret
-Pizzeria de Isa
-Sukiyabashi Jiro
-Sushi Jiro Roppongi


Beijing (1 day):
-touristy bus based day trip to Great Wall


----------



## panda (Sep 20, 2018)

Stop at any street food tent you run into in Seoul and take Soju bombs with the owner.


----------



## ynot1985 (Sep 20, 2018)

kiya is overrated ...you might find some shigefusas but at 1.5-2x the price
jiro is hard to get into.. better enquire with your hotel now (the cutoff for bookings might have already passed). they only take bookings from hotel. I have asked if they will make any exceptions to Jiro's son and they said no.. hotel bookings only due to no shows.
if you have time- go to the new fish markets in Tokyo. Moving in early oct
I think you are in japan the same time as a few of us here on this forum

Beijing.. eat peking duck.. the famous place may not be the best anymore according to my friends from there but I remember the one I had was amazing. Would go back just for that


----------



## Legumez (Sep 20, 2018)

ynot1985 said:


> Beijing.. eat peking duck.. the famous place may not be the best anymore according to my friends from there but I remember the one I had was amazing. Would go back just for that



I assume you're talking about quanjude? The place these days is siji minfu.


----------



## ynot1985 (Sep 20, 2018)

no idea.. I was there when my friends were still living in Beijing as expats. I have also been told by native beijingers who live in oz that it wasn't good anymore as well.

They took me to DaDong.. my god that duck was amazing.. having it with sugar was an eye opener


----------



## osakajoe (Sep 21, 2018)

Come to Osaka.
I can recommend more than a few places and even join if you want.


----------



## mille162 (Sep 21, 2018)

ynot1985 said:


> I think you are in japan the same time as a few of us here on this



Who all is doing the trip and what dates? Lmk if you’re doing a meet-up!


----------



## lemeneid (Sep 21, 2018)

mille162 said:


> Just booked a few extended layovers in Seoul, Tokyo and Beijing, Oct 12-22. Looking for recent recommendations on must eat at restaurants as well as any other must visit shops/tourist activities.
> 
> Booking so far:
> 
> ...


I go to Japan once a month for business, Kyoto and Shiga mainly but I'm familiar with Tokyo too so feel free to ask me stuff about food or attractions, etc..

Don't waste a day trip to mount Fuji, no snow cap this time of the year so it looks ugly as hell. 

You can't get a reservation at Jiro's, they require a 3 month reservation in advance, and you'd have to speak fluent Japanese or they just slam down the phone as they don't entertain gaijins. If you're adamant at eating there, then you might want to stay at Peninsula Hotel and have them secure a reservation for you, they're one of the few hotels that can help you get a reservation there. Or you could try getting a reservation at Saito Sushi, which I feel is miles better than Jiro after eating at both places multiple times.

You can also make a day trip to Tsukiji market and have your fill of really cheap and good sushi.

If you love unagi, I highly recommend making a trip to Hashimoto just for it. Its a little out from the main city area but absolutely worth it.

Since we're all knife nuts here, maybe a visit to TF and actually personally picking a quality knife might be a better option than kappabashi.


----------



## mille162 (Sep 21, 2018)

lemeneid said:


> If you're adamant at eating there, then you might want to stay at Peninsula Hotel and have them secure a reservation for you, they're one of the few hotels that can help you get a reservation there.



Thanks for all the info. Had a room booked at Mandarin Oriental but was going to cancel it and move over to Ritz-Carlton (seemed to have slightly better location). Def planned on leaning on the concierge at either for the Jiro reservation!

If you had to pick top 3 spots for Ramen, what would you recommend?


----------



## lemeneid (Sep 21, 2018)

mille162 said:


> Thanks for all the info. Had a room booked at Mandarin Oriental but was going to cancel it and move over to Ritz-Carlton (seemed to have slightly better location). Def planned on leaning on the concierge at either for the Jiro reservation!
> 
> If you had to pick top 3 spots for Ramen, what would you recommend?


I suspect people are going to jump on board and recommend Ichiran and its great but the taste is too "common". Its still a great bowl of tonkotsu/miso/shoyu/shio ramen, but nothing more, I think people there just like to go there and eat alone so if you have a date, don't go there.

The other one people would recommend is Tsuta and its rather unique in serving truffle with their ramen and its Michelin starred. The noodles and broth are top quality but the effect of the truffle isn't sustained so its novelty wears off after a few slurps. Its great but nothing special to me.

The one I would recommend is Afuri. Its really unique with the kombu and yuzu broth and damn the vegetables are tasty as hell, the negi, shiso, everything, and they blowtorch the charshu right before serving it too so there is a slight bitter char which pairs with the broth. The plus point is the wait is quick and you could definitely eat here multiple times in a single trip because its just that good.

Its a pity Ivan's Ramen isn't in Tokyo anymore.


----------



## parbaked (Sep 21, 2018)

For "common" ramen, I prefer Ippudo to Ichiran, especially if not alone. Ippudo has table service and menus instead of the ticket machine so feels more like a meal.

For "special" ramen I loved the Tori Peitan at Kagari in Ginza. The original shop has moved somewhere inside Ginza station but it's worth finding.

A great morning is to walk around Tsukiji, eat cheap sushi, knife shop and then walk to Ginza get get in line at Kagari by 10:30.

Visit to TF is always great. Ask the concierge to call and inquire which days TF is in the shop and get detailed directions from the subway station, unless you cab there.

If you stay at the Ritz, there's a Kiya shop next door in Tokyo Midtown. It's a stunning store and sometimes has Kiya branded Shigefusas, but way overpriced. Certainly worth the trip for window shopping.


----------



## pete84 (Sep 21, 2018)

Will also be in Seoul from Oct. 15-21, I frequent the city 2-3x yearly to visit family and my dentist. What part of town are you staying?

Some of the more famous food places I've tried and like:

1. Tosokchon Samgyetang - I really like the black chicken version of their signature soup dish, and the kimchi is quite good too. This is nearby Gyeongbokgung in Jongno and makes a great meal before or after exploring the palace.

2. Pyeongando Jokbaljip - If you are into pig trotters, this place is one of the oldest in the city and my personal favorite. The flavor is less sweet and more "developed" so to speak. Nearby Dongkuk University.

3. Noryangjin Fish Market - there is an "old" open air part of the market and a "new" indoor multistory part. I prefer the old market, more charm and the cooking is better. You can pick whole live fish and have it as sashimi on the spot, they will also boil the head and bones into a spicy soup which is delicious. The fishmonger will refer you to "their" restaurant, usually a partner business who does the cooking side only. Can go any time of day but as with fish markets in general, mornings are better.

Recommend shopping around and comparing prices between stalls, they all carry mostly the same product but the prices can vary a lot and there is always room for negotiation. No shame in getting a few prices and going back to the lowest price vendor, its normal. Don't wear sandals or nice shoes, they will get dirty and wet.

4. Ichi Ryu - Lamb BBQ specialist, "Genghis Khan" style. Near the "Hongdae" area, known for its street performers and active nightlife. Went here with my Uncle and it was delicious. It is popular and gets busy on the weekends. Go early in the evening or prepare to wait.

5. Vegetable "Ho Dduk" - Many places sell this street food item, but the best known and tastiest is in NamDaeMun Market, gate #2. Its a fried bread pocket with vegetables and noodles inside. Usually a long line but worth it!

















Hope you enjoy Seoul and feel free to PM me for any additional info 

-Pete


----------

